# BLACK R35 - Best Ceramic Coating?



## Scooterboysteve (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi all,

I've just had my black GTR stage 3 polished, then ceramic coated.. 

Unfortunately after the 1st wash (using the two bucket system and new mitts) there is marring and fine scratches appearing.

The detailing company that did my car has offered to repolish the car and apply any ceramic costing "of my choice" for free. 

As we know the Nissan R35 paints are very soft, can anyone recommend a ceramic coating brand you have used on your R35 that does the job. Ideally a black GTR as we know black is even harder to maintain. 


PS:I'm not looking to get the car wrapped, or PPFd.


Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

gtechniq crystal serum ultra


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Doesn’t work, evidently. Wash it, clay bar it, scratchX it, polish it. And do it all again next year. :chuckle:

Then have it painted in 2 pack. Midnight purple. Damn noice :squintdan


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Have a look at Feynlab, they have some self healing products in there range


----------

